# Stubben Saddle - how to identify?



## cidermillcottage1 (8 July 2007)

Does anyone know how to identify a stubben saddle?  I think mine says Rhinegold??? Does this mean anything to anyone?  I want to try to sell it on ebay as no longer fits my horse but brought it second hand myself and have no idea what sort it is other than its a jumping saddle opposed to gp!!!  Can anyone help?? also value?? any ideas? its in fairly good condition but quite old i would imagine?  I have been onto ebay and searched under stubben and they seem to make between 100 and 300 for second hand but that is dependant on type...


----------



## Tia (8 July 2007)

Stubbens are handmade and you can generally tell by the way they are put together, particularly at the back by the gullet and cantle.  Stubbens often have a plate on the back of the cantle saying "stubben".  The newer ones have blue spots on the skirts, an older one has the symbol of stubben.  Underneath the skirt there will be the saddle-makers plate.  Anyone who is familiar with Stubbens will know one immediately!

Isn't Rhinegold a cheapy saddle make?  Or am I confusing it with the other Rhinegold which makes cheaper versions of things?


----------



## dozzie (8 July 2007)

It would have Stubben written somewhere! I have a stubben that is about 25 yrs old and you can still make out stubben on the buckle guards and it has a silver plate under the stirrup guard flaps whatever they are called which says stubben.


----------



## Nailed (8 July 2007)

if it says rhinegold it is a rhinegold saddle..
There not that cheep.
Stubben tend to have piping around the seat,
Lou x


----------



## cidermillcottage1 (8 July 2007)

hi tia,

no its defo a stubben has stubben on the brass plate on the back and the stubben symbol on the little circular pin things by the stirrup bar.  

I wanted to try to find out what type of stubben it is i.e. a parcival, siegfried etc?? 


Stubben is printed over the buckle guard under the saddle flap but it also says Rhinegold...have done a search on google for Stubben rhinegold but nothing is coming up!!!..unless its imitation stubben!!!!! ahhhhh!

How do you think i could find out what type it is??


----------



## Tia (8 July 2007)

Maybe they used to make a model called Rhinegold then?  I don't remember it, but that isn't saying much LOL!!

Can you post a photo on here of it?  Maybe we can help you further if we can see what it looks like?


----------



## Folara (8 July 2007)

Are you sure it doesnt say Stubben Rhineland?

Just a thought as ive never heard of a Stubben Rhinegold but Stubben are German and thats also known as Rhineland.


----------



## cidermillcottage1 (8 July 2007)

here are some photos....please excuse me it needs a big clean and oil!!!!! 

 [image]http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u87/davinarharris/?action=view&amp;current=bits010.jpg[/image] 
 [image]http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u87/davinarharris/?action=view&amp;current=bits009.jpg[/image] 
 [image]http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u87/davinarharris/?action=view&amp;current=bits008.jpg[/image]  [image]http://s166.photobucket.com/albums/u87/davinarharris/?action=view&amp;current=bits007.jpg[/image]


----------



## cidermillcottage1 (8 July 2007)

oppss! didn't work here goes again!


----------



## Tia (8 July 2007)

LOL!!  Well it's definitely Stubben  
	
	
		
		
	


	




.

I'd think you could get over £200 if you clean it up....perhaps more!  I'd put it on Ebay if I was you.


----------



## Folara (8 July 2007)

As Tia says, defo a Stubben.

Looks like a pretty old one but they hold their price well.

Good luck with selling it.


----------



## k9h (8 July 2007)

The numbers on the top left of the buckle guard are the OD so if you contacted stubben with them they should be able to tell you what it is!!

Good luck with selling looks a fine saddle!


----------



## dieseldog (8 July 2007)

If you put it on EBay the width is 28.5 which is a narrow narrow medium, people will want to know that


----------



## cidermillcottage1 (8 July 2007)

Diesel dog thats great but how the hell did you know that?!?!?!!!!!  am I missing something?!?!


----------



## Tia (8 July 2007)

LOL!!  Because it says it on the saddle.  
	
	
		
		
	


	




  The size is always stamped on them and you can see it in one of the photos of underneath the saddle flap.


----------



## cidermillcottage1 (8 July 2007)

ah ah!!!! you learn something new every day!!!! thanks for all your help guys!!  I have emailed stubben with the id number so will await there response and stick it on ebay!!!


----------

